# A Summer's Gain - by Fanedfox (BBW, Imagery. Eating. ~MWG)



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

_BBW, Imagery. Eating. ~MWG _&#8211; a step mother’s expansive plans take am unexpected turn

*A Summer's Gain 
By FAnedfox
(an expanded version of an older original)​*
*Chapter One &#8211; A change begins*

As she entered her senior year in high school Jennifer was traditionally slim, petite and pretty. Not a devastating beauty perhaps, but certainly cute. She enjoyed wearing clothes that showed off her figure, favoring non-provocative bikini lingerie and bathing suits, short skirts, mid-riff bearing shirts, short shorts and the like.

Unfortunately Jennifer’s mom had died of cancer during her sophomore year of high school. She had been a real exercise freak, working out every day and many times more than once in a day. Jennifer felt it ironic that her super in-shape mother would die relatively young, while some of her friend's mothers were overweight, lazy and yet healthwise were okay. At times she asked herself whether her own weight control efforts were really worth the trouble, but her mom’s standards had been impressed upon her daughter.

Just as she was starting her senior year her father remarried, which is where our story begins

Jennifer's new step-mom was in first appearances somewhat of what is commonly referred to as a "trophy-wife". While her real Mom had been slim and pretty in a natural way. Heather, her new step-mom, was always totally made up and dressed to the "nines." And, although it was completely illogical because they were separated by ten years, she felt some competition from her slim little step-daughter whose affection another part of her wanted to win over. 

The problem was that Heather had a huge ego fed by her perception of what it took for a woman to succeed in a “man’s world.” She resented anyone who could or would threaten her position as the "fairest in the land." It was because of that ego that Heather toyed with a desire to remove in-shape Jennifer from the picture as soon as feasible &#8211; which in practical terms meant that summer after graduation. 

Along the way the manipulative side of Heather intended to ruin her step-daughter’s lithe figure before sending her away to a summer camp as a "break reward" for completing high school.. But there was a catch &#8211; she had to find a camp that wasn’t too "outdoorsy" - the last thing she wanted was Jennifer coming home anymore "buff" than she currently was.

After some research (Heather was no slouch on the Internet) she finally found the perfect place. It was a camp for overweight and obese girls. It was not a weight loss camp, but one that promised the girls would improve their self esteem by interacting with other obese and overweight girls. Heather read through the website, checking out accommodations, bathroom facilities, activities (all very sedentary), the menus (rich heavy foods) and meal times (three mandartory plus mid-morning, mid-afternoon, and bed time optioons)! Perfect!

Heather next broached the subject of camp to Jennifer's dad, although not telling him precisely what type of camp it was. He initially was not thrilled about having his only daughter away all summer, but realized it might be a good transition before going on to college. If it pleased Heather, he opined that he could live with it. 

As for Jennifer, she thought it would be ok, and as Heather told her it would be a “suitable reward” for having kept up her grades so well. Jennifer wasn’t especially thrilled, but she was getting older and did not want to just be hanging around the house or the mall all summer. And she had no desire or need for a summer job. She agreed in the fall to go for ten weeks.

Of course neither Jennifer or her dad knew precisely the kind of camp Heather was planning. That Heather knew would take some conditioning, but she had nine months.

With the camp goal in mind early in Jennifer’s senior year Heather looked for an opportunity to begin working on Jennifer's figure. It was Jennifer who unintentionally supplied the key. 

Jennifer, as noted, wasn’t at all fatophobic. She had friends who could be classed as slightly plump. It was her habitual adherence to her natural mom’s commitment to exercise and self-control that gave everyone the idea that she just didn’t gain very easily.

One evening Heather had three of her friends over for a study session. Usually this was something they did in the afternoon. However , on this particular day there had been a game they wanted to see, so Heather was present when they got together. One of the girls brought along a box of store bought cookies, Heather offered to furnish milk, which was accepted as a friendly gesture. She then observed as the cookies swiftly disappeared, with Jennifer having an equal share. This gave her an idea.

_“I’ll start supplying refreshments for their afternoon study sessions,” _she thought._ "Maybe that will stimulate Jennifer’s appetite."_ 

The next evening Jennifer observed Heather making a cake and asked what was going on.

“Its for you and your friends &#8211; I know you’re having them over tomorrow and this should taste better than those expensive store bought cookies you had last night,” Heather replied.

Jennifer was surprised. A cake on a weekday was something that she knew her birth-Mother would never have tolerated, but here her step-mom was going out of her way to be hospitable by preparing one. She chalked it up as something her Dad must have suggested to help develop a bond. It wouldn’t be the first time. So she smiled and simply stammered, “Why thanks, I’m sure they’ll enjoy that a lot.”

The next day over two-thirds of the cake was gone when Heather got home. She smiled. And then that evening Jennifer in two stages demolished what was left. Heather, who was no culinary slouch, knew she’d struck paydirt.

The next time it was cupcakes, then a home-made apple pie with ice cream available in the refrigerator. Whatever Heather made available Jennifer shared with her friends and then predictably consumed whatever was left over. Heather resolved to make sure that there would always be leftovers.

Heather next very subtly increased the size of breakfast, adding muffins and increasing serving sizes. It meant that she had to do more preparation to prepare quiches, burritos, huevos rancheros and the like, but her husband loved it and praised her efforts. Jennifer seemed not to notice the impact on her once trim frame, but instead complimented Heather on the variety as well.

Supper was more difficult to improve upon, because Heather worked and sometimes went out of town with her husband. She had the appearance of a trophy wife but actually the brains that her college degree reflected. It didn’t take long for her to discover sources of richer, heavier pre-prepared foods for Jennifer to enjoy for supper. And she wasn’t above pouting and making a fuss if Jennifer did not eat all put in front of her. In fact the food was rather good and Jennifer, wanting to make her Father happy, quickly adapted to the improved menu and complained hardly at all.

During the holiday season Heather made another strategic move. She had a dinner for Jennifer and her friends &#8211; including the right to bring a guest, which she knew would be either a boy friend or someone they wished were. Jennifer brought Daryl, who marveled at Heather’s cooking and suggested to Jennifer that she should take lessons.

Heather heard Daryl’s comment and asked Jennifer if she would be interested. By this time Jennifer knew she’d picked up a few pounds and hesitated. But she went along with the idea and Heather started involving Jennifer in the kitchen. In February she prepared a glazed chicken dinner for Daryl all on her own (Heather was out of town) and he was blown away.

A week later Daryl told Heather that he was surprised that someone like her would be so good in the kitchen. She asked him what he meant.

He explained, “Well, you’re always so dressed up and concerned about things that we see cheerleaders and frankly airheads do &#8211; all the image stuff. But you’re better at real cooking than most stay at home moms. Its all good, but unexpected.”

Heather bit her lip. She knew what Daryl was getting at and wondered if she should explain. She decided to try, “Daryl, there are different types of competition in the world. Chili cook-off’s and cake baking are fine for county fairs. But when your completion in the man’s world of business image makes the first impression, then comes brains. Cupcakes don’t even count. 

Daryl nodded, wondering exactly where this was going. 

“Where I was born we learned the domestic things like cooking and sewing because going to college wasn’t any guarantee. I just got lucky and was the first in my family to ever do that. So now I’m able to transition between two worlds. Does that make any sense to you?”

Daryl suddenly saw what Jennifer never had. Heather was far more complex than a trophy wife &#8211; she was playing roles with a puppet master’s brain. He wasn’t sure what her objectives were, but he knew the effect it was having on Jennifer and for his psrt he liked it. Bujt what were her feelings?.

“So you don’t expect Jennifer to playing your league? &#8216;Cause although I like the food and so does she I see what these domestic skills are doing to her body.” He remarked

Heather realized she was on fragile ground. Daryl was no dummy. “Jennifer will choose her own league in time &#8211; then pay the price of admission. I did, everyone does &#8211; either by choice or default. But its not for me to decide what league she’ll elect. Her Father won’t either &#8211; we’ve agreed that he important thing is that she be happy.”

Daryl nodded his head. It sounded like a variant of his own Father’s philosophy. And, as he remsarked to Heather, "well so far its changing her figure and I for one sort of like the results."

Heather smiled, realizing she had an ally.

By late Spring Jennifer’s eating habits had definitely changed. Not only did was she eating bigger meals she occasionally had mid-day and before bedtime snacks. Heather was careful to be sure food was readily available and voiced no objections as to its being consumed, so it was easy for Jennifer to give herself permission to indulge. 
Heather also opened another front when she and her husband had to leave town on increasingly frequent business rips. She was confident of Jennifer’s ability to cook for herself, but still made sure funds were available to allow Jennifer to order in pizza or whatever with her friends, Jennifer, on her own, invariably ordered enough that there were always leftovers for her to snack on. 

Her now boy friend Daryl made a point of sharing meals with Jennifer, to be sure she was eating because she truly enjoyed it. He found, as did her friends, she seemed to appreciate anything in the way of food that anyone proposed. She never fussed about calories or seemed worried about her figure &#8211; and as he’d said to Heather, Daryl liked the results 

As summer approached and the time to leave for camp got closer and closer, Jennifer had become well aware that she was putting on weight. Her belly had started to get a curve to it, where it was once flat. Her bottom cheeks felt softer and her panties tighter, even her modest boobs seemed a bit larger. 

Heather and Jennifer's Dad underwrote a shopping trip for new clothes, including a dress for the prom with Daryl, and that was that. Jennifer guessed that adding what she considered “a bit of weight” was probably due to eating larger meals, but realized Heather had a different cooking style that her mom had had and paid it no great mind. It wasn’t that much of a gain she thought and Daryl rerassured her that it was all good and he liked it. Actually over the nine months it had been nearly twenty pounds.


----------



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

*Chapter Two - Camp*

The day arrived for Jennifer to go to camp. With Daryl already having left town after graduation as planned Jennifer was actually anticipating getting away. Heather arranged that she would take Jennifer to camp. That way she could make excuses as to why the other girls were going to be so much heavier than Jennifer.

They arrived just before noon. Heather got Jennifer&#8216;s things out of the car. They walked to check in and Heather gleefully noted that Jennifer's shorts and t-shirt were noticeably tighter than when they'd been purchased months before. She was hoping that Jennifer, now used to eating more at her meals, would soon begin indulging herself on the rich camp food. Heather quickly got Jennifer checked in and left.

Jennifer went to her cabin to see what it looked and hopefully meet her fellow campers.

She walked in and saw three very plump girls getting settled. 

"Hi, I’m Jennifer," she greeted them.

The other girls looked up from unpacking. The first to speak was Jill, "Hi Jennifer, I am Jill, this is Sara and over there us Megan. Are you staying here or do you have a sister coming here?"

"No, I am staying here." answered Jennifer. "Why do you ask?" 

Jill giggled, "Well if you haven't noticed, you are kinda skinny to be at this camp, duh!"

Jennifer blushed, "Ah, I did not notice, really, but my step-mother picked out this camp, for me."

Jill, giggled, thinking to herself, "_She will fit in just fine, once we get a few good meals in that little tummy of hers." _ 

"Oh Jennifer, I am sorry I did not mean to embarrass you!" said Jill.

"Hey, no big deal. It's time for lunch, let's head down to the dining hall!" replied Jennifer innocently. 

The four girls headed down to the first of what would become many, many, rich, heavy meals. They went inside and were checked off the list. At least three meals per day at the camp she discovered were mandatory, only excuses from the nurses' office were allowed for skipping them. Food was also available in mid ternoon and before bedtime..

They lined up to get plates, trays and silverware. Jennifer was startled by how big the plates were. The serves piled on the servings. By the time she went through the line, the over a foot in diameter plate was covered with rich heavy entrees. Besides this there were milk shakes, sweet teas, soft drinks, whole milk and even cream available for the girls.

They found a table and sat down to eat. Jennifer starred at the huge portions in front of her, thinking "Man, how can I eat all of this? I'll burst!" 

Her cabin mates dug in, relishing in the rich food, and it was very good. The camp prided itself in the quality and quantity of food they served.

Her new friends encouraged Jennifer to eat all of her food. They said she could get in trouble if she did not "clean her plate.". Jennifer loved the taste and decided to try. Eventually she managed to eat everything on her tray, including a large glass of whole milk and an ice cream sundae that Megan got her.

The girls got up and started to take their trays to the scullery. Jill and Megan noticed that Jennifer had undone the top button of her shorts and that her belly was sticking out too! She didn’t seem bothered by this and that reassured them.

The girls went back to their cabin and unpacked. The afternoon activity was a movie, complete with all the movie theater treats. The girls watched while nibbling on buttered pop corn, regular soft drinks and all the candy bars they wanted.

When the movie ended it was time for dinner. They lined up in the dining hall again. 

At this point Jennifer wanted to just go lie down. She felt really, really bloated and stuffed after the massive lunch and then the coke, popcorn and two candy bars But Megan and Jill insisted she eat with them.

Again, Jennifer's tray was loaded down with rich food and plenty of it. The four sat down and ate. The girls kept encouraging Jennifer to eat more and more, even though she was painfully full.

It took them forty minutes to finish their dinners, then they went to drop off their trays and head to their cabin. Jennifer had left her top button undone all afternoon, now she pulled down the zipper to let her stuffed and bloated belly stick out of her now, too tight shorts. She pulled her t-shirt down to cover up her open pants as they walked to their cabin.

The dress code was very casual. The girls allowed to wear just their under wear inside the cabin. They could wear swim suits, swimsuit briefs and t-shirts or leotards outside. The staff was all female, so modesty was not a big deal.

Now dressed just in her swimsuit brief and a t-shirt, Jennifer's full belly started to feel better. It was nearly ten and close to going to bed when Jill, Sara and Megan called her to get up and come with them to "snack time" in the dining hall before lights out.

Jennifer was stunned. She could not believe they were going to eat again! "I am still full from dinner, you guys go ahead, ok?" 

Jill piped up, "Oh no, you have to, Jen, it is required you go to all meals and snack times here are already paid for, so why hold back? Let's go. You can wear your briefs, I noticed that your shorts were bothering you earlier today."

Jennifer blushed, "Oh, okay, I will go with you guys. Yeah you were right, my shorts were getting really tight on me."

Jennifer thought, "_Well at least I can wear this brief panty, my shorts were killing me, but darn that was my largest pair!"_

They lined up and went through the line, mostly donuts, pastries, cookies and rich drinks for the girl’s snack. Jennifer, again encouraged by her cabin mates, ate more than she wanted too and felt bloated and full again.

She went to sleep caressing her bloated belly, now beginning to wonder how much weight she might gain. But these thoughts were crowded out by the enjoyment of the tastes she’d been savoring,

The camp was awakened early at seven o'clock for breakfast. Lots of eggs, fried, scrambled, omelets, poached, or any way you wanted them, donuts, pastries, pancakes, waffles, French toast with lots of juices, whole milk and chocolate milk.

Jennifer, with stomach now used to being stretched out ate several pancakes, an omelet, a couple of donuts, two glasses of milk and a glass of orange juice.

After breakfast the campers/girls were encouraged to loungearound and relax until morning break.

At ten o'clock another, non-mandatory, round of food was served, although this just consisted of donuts, pastries and drinks. The four lined up and each got a tray of rich treats. The girls chatted and giggled as they ate their donuts, pastries and glasses of whole milk or orange juice. Jenny still felt full most of the time, but kept eating with her cabin mates.

After "morning break" the girls went to the morning activity which was crafts. They all sat around the craft cabin and working on a project, usually paint by number, or other handiwork, but not exercise.

The counselor, announced, "It is time for lunch, ladies please go to the dining hall." 

The four got up and started for the dining hall. Jill and Megan were behind Jenny and Sara as they walked to lunch. Jill remarked, "Megan, Jenny is really bloated, did you see her belly. I know she can't wear any of her shorts anymore?" 

Megan giggled, "I noticed, too. But they looked tight on her yesterday, before we even had anything to eat. Why do you think she came? She still is pretty skinny to be here." 

Jill replied, "Remember, she said her new step-mother picked out this camp for her. I bet her step-mom wants her to gain weight and get really fat!" 

Megan gasped, "Do you think she even knows that she is being set up to get fat?" 

Jill replied, "I doubt it, she seems too good natured to suspect anyone would do that to her." 

Megan said, "Should we back off teasing her to eat so much?" 

Jill replied, "Yeah, but I think we may be too late, I bet her stomach is so stretched out by now that her appetite has increased that anything we say may not affect how much she wants to eat."

Jill was right! When the girls got to the dining hall, Jennifer wanted her plate as full as possible. She was actually hungry even though her belly was still bloated. Jill and Megan watched as Jennifer, gorged herself on the rich food, eating as much as anyone of the three. After finishing two desserts, Jenny slouched in her chair, rubbing her bulging belly and giggled, "I am so full, this was a great meal, do you know what we are having for dinner?"

Sara piped up, "I think the menu said lasagna tonight, I can't wait, it is very, very good, too!" 

Jennifer giggled, "Oh great that sounds so good!"

The girls left the dining hall to take a short nap before the afternoon activity which was another movie.

The routine was beginning to get very comforting to Jennifer. Her home life had been a jumbled with her mom passing away and then her dad's marriage to Heather. She really liked to have a routine again. It was also having a profound effect on Jennifer figure too. She was eating an average of five thousand calories a day, not to mention several hundred grams of fat and a vast amount of carbohydrates. She and the rest of the campers were not getting any exercise at all just some short walks, mainly to the dining hall to eat.

By the end of the first full week of camp, Jennifer had to borrow a couple of pairs of briefs from Jill and Megan. Her belly had ballooned with all the rich heavy food she was eating and no exercise. Her waist was now just over thirty inches and her bottom and thighs measure thirty six inches. The briefs, swimsuits and panties she had brought with her were now either painfully tight or obscenely to small for her expanding figure.

Everything at the camp, of course, wasn't food based. In addition to sedentsary crafts and movies there were weekly tours to fairs, plays in a nearby audirorium, historic sites, even a traveling circus. Jennifer found it all truly enjoyable, and paid little attention to the nearly 200o extra calories a day she was consuming.

On Sunday evening on the beginning of the fourth week of camp, Jennifer called home. Heather answered the phone, "Hello." 

"Heather it is me Jennifer, is my dad there?" 

"I'm sorry dear, he is away on a business trip, how are you enjoying camp?" asked Heather. 

"It is great Heather, the girls in my cabin are really nice, I am having a wonderful time too. The food is really, really good too. Heather can you do me a favor, I afraid I have gained some weight and my clothes are not fitting very well anymore, can you send me some swimsuits, panties and a pair of sweat pants?" 

Heather just about laughed out loud, when Jennifer told her about her weight. 

"Certainly dear, I can do that for you, any idea what size you are now?" cooed Heather.

"Well, I was wearing a size ten, um, how about a size twelve or, no you better make it a fourteen," replied Jennifer as she was patting her now sizable belly.

Heather almost shrieked with glee! Skinny little Jennifer was getting fat! She has gone up nearly two sizes in three weeks! 

"I will go out first thing tomorrow and get you some new things and send them right away." replied Heather. She was trying not to sound too thrilled at her step-daughter's situation.

The new panties and swimsuits arrived on Tuesday, much to Jennifer relief, she was getting embarrassed at how tight her briefs and panties were getting. What Heather sent was far more confortable and she wondered expectantly what Daryl would think of her as a size 14. She knew from the prom that he had praised her developing chub and assured her he liked it.

The weeks went by fairly quickly the girls became best friends. While Jennifer had gained a lot of weight, nearly thirty pounds, the others, who were already overweight did not gain that much at all.

The girls attended several self-esteem seminars while at camp. These were presented featuring very heavy but successful women as role models for the girls. The camp also held beauty contests to reinforce and to emphasize to the girls that even though they maybe clinically overweight or even obese that they were still pretty.

Jennifer even won an award for gaining the most weight! Amazingly she didn’t mind because it meant she was now emulating those who she regarded as her peers. For some reason this didn't bother her at all


----------



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

*Chapter Three &#8211; The Results*

Heather arrived a little early to pick up Jennifer at the end of the ten week camp session. She was almost giddy at the thought of seeing Jennifer, now nice and fat! She was not disappointed.

Heather parked her car and started up toward the camp office as she got closer she saw a very plump girl dressed only in tight briefs and a t-shirt riding up on her bulging belly.

The girl giggled, "Hi Heather, it's me Jennifer! I am afraid I MAY look a little different since the last time you saw me!" 

Jennifer patted her belly causing it to jiggle. Jennifer had a three inch roll of fat all the way around the waist band of her briefs, with a large roll of her bottom cheeks bulging out from the leg openings and on top of the waist band. Her belly stuck out from under her still modest but larger boobs and curved down to just above her pubic bone. She was a sight!

"Oh my Jennifer, dear you look wonderful, it is so good to see you!" Heather nearly shrieked, she was in awe at how much weight and how fat Jennifer was!

Jennifer giggled and twirled around in front of Heather, "Don't I look great! The food was so wonderful here, and my girl friends and I loved to eat at the dining hall, we went to every meal and snack time! We wound up not getting much reakl exercise, but it was great to just kick back, relax and eat.!"

Heather replied with a puzzled look on her face, "That is great Jennifer, you do look wonderful to me, all nice and plump and healthy! We do need to get you some more clothes though." 

Jennifer giggled, " I don't mind, I love showing off my body now, I really like the way I look, even more than I did before I started eating so much!"

Jennifer led Heather up to show her the cabin and meet her friends. Heather was in awe watching Jennifer's fat bottom bouncing up and down in her tight briefs, her thighs were rubbing together, giving Jennifer a little waddle.

The girls were all there waiting for their parents too. Jill, Megan and Sara all said hello and shook hands with Heather. They commented how nice Jennifer looked today and told her how much fun that they had had at camp.

Heather marveled at how plump they all were. She could not resist asking, "Did any of you girls gain weight this summer, other than of course Jennifer?" 

Jill spoke up for the others, "No, at least not much. We were already all pretty fat when we got here! But Jennifer won the prize for gaining the most weight at camp this summer!"

Heather looked over at Jennifer, a puzzled look on her face.

"The food was so good here, Heather, I could not resist, I just could not stop eating, it was great!" Jennifer shook her belly with both hands, causing her whole body to jiggle. 

The girls all shrieked and laughed, "Yeah Jennifer!"

They all hugged and promised to text, twitter and keep face-book pages up to date.

Heather and Jennifer started the drive home. Heather still could not get over how fat Jennifer had become and that she seemingly was proud of it. Her belly sagged over the brief&#8216;s waistband, her bottom cheeks virtually filled the passenger seat of Heather's Mercedes. The seat belt was cutting a nice roll in Jennifer's belly fat and what really amazed her, was that Jennifer loved the fact that she was now fat, perhaps nearly obese, and loving it!

On the highway, Jennifer begged Heather to stop at three different fast food places that Jennifer had spotted their signs from the highway. At each stop, Jennifer pounded down at least a thousand calories of rich, heavy fast food, making her already awesome belly bulge out even more.

Heather was now trying to figure out how to present a now obviously fat Jennifer to her father. She was a more than a little worried that her father would be furious with her for sending Jennifer to a fat camp.

"Is my dad home, Heather?" asked Jennifer. 

"No dear, he will not be back until tomorrow evening. Jennifer, dear, do you think your dad will be upset by your, ah, I mean, your, ah ." 

"You mean that I got FAT!" giggled Jennifer at Heather's obvious discomfort.

“Well yes, dear, I would not have put it so bluntly, but yes." replied a nervous Heather.

"He won't be." stated Jennifer. 

Heather was surprised by her answer. "How do you know, Jennifer?" 

"I told him a few weeks ago that I had gained a lot of weight, but that I was really having a great time and that I did not mind putting on the weight. He told me as long as I was happy, I could eat all I wanted too!"

Heather sighed, thinking,_ "Thank goodness she told him, I am off the hook!"_

But Jennifer then unloaded a surprise on her step-mom.

"Heather, the girls and I figured out that you set me up to get really fat! But it is okay, I really did have a wonderful time there. I knew I was gaining weight, even before I left, but I did not mind. The first few meals at camp, I thought I was going to get sick or burst I ate so much! But I wanted to keep up with Sara, Jill and Megan. They all seemed so happy eating and they loved their bodies, I wanted to be just like them."

"Jennifer, so you are not mad at me for sending you to that camp?" Heather asked. 

"No Heather I am not mad at you. I had the best summer of my life there, I made some great friends and best of all, I found out how much I love to EAT! And Daryl can't wait until we both get back and he can see the change." 

Heather pulled into the garage, she and Jennifer got out and went into the house. Heather suggested, "Jennifer, why don't you go upstairs, I will be up in a minute as soon as I get a measuring tape and pencil, we should measure you and get you some clothes that fit."

"Okay, Heather" replied Jennifer as she waddled up the stairs. Heather watched Jennifer's fat bottom and belly swaying and jiggling, she still could not believe how fat Jennifer had become in just ten weeks!

Jennifer was still wearing just her briefs and t-shirt. She was giggling when Heather came into the room. 

"Heather I weigh one hundred and eighty two pounds! I gained over thirty pounds this summer! She slapped her belly making jiggle.

"Well let's measure you, Jennifer and figure out your new sizes. Heather wrapped the tape around her waist as Jennifer giggled, "That tickles, how big is my tummy?"

"It is thirty six inches." replied Heather. "Let me measure your hips." 

Heather wrapped the tape around Jennifer thighs and bottom she was startled when she looked, it read forty two inches! 

"How big is my bottom?" asked Jennifer. 

"Uh, um, it is forty two inches Jennifer."

Heather was stunned, she knew that Jennifer had gained a lot of weight, but she did not realize that moment until now how much. Over thirty pounds and over a foot on her waist and bottom, Heather was worried what Jennifer's dad was going to say when he really saw how fat she was now.

"Let me get a pair of your dad's sweats Jennifer, I do not have anything that will fit you."

Jennifer pulled in the sweat pants; they were tight, especially around her bottom, the panty lines from the tight briefs showing right through the stretched material. 

Heather took Jennifer to Wal-Mart and bought her several pairs of bikini panties, sweat pants, jeans, some t-shirt, three bikini swimsuits and new bras. She had to buy Jennifer a chocolate shake at the snack bar after Jennifer explained that now she was used to eating between regular meals.

When they got home Jennifer waddled upstairs to her room and pulled on one of the bikini swim suits, marveling a the huge belly roll and love handles, not to mention her bottom cheeks trying to escape the panty, she waddled down to lie in the sun by the pool.

Heather really would have preferred that Jennifer dress in jeans or short, rather than the bikini, which really accentuated how much weight she had gained. 

Jennifer's dad got home a couple of hours later. Jennifer was still out by the pool enjoying the warm sun on her body.

He came in from the garage and asked Heather, "Where is Jennifer, dear?" 

“She’s out by the pool, honey, She is wearing a bikini and I am afraid she gained a lot of weight at camp!"

"I know Heather. She told me she was gaining weight, but was really enjoying herself," he replied on the way out to the pool.

"Jennifer, I am home!" he called. 

Jennifer got up from the chaise and giggled, "Hi Daddy!"

He had been expecting to see Jennifer heavier, but Heather was right. She had gained a LOT of weight.

"Dearest, don't you look good, honey, how are you?" 

"I am great Daddy, I had such a great time at camp! And soon Daryl will be home."

He gently poked Jennifer's round belly, she giggled, 

"So, are you happy?" he asked, seriously.

"Yes Daddy, I am so happy, I love my figure and I learned how much I love to eat. I had the best time, they fed us five times a day and snacks too. It was great, I even won the prize for gaining the most weight!" she gushed.

Her Dad had to admit Jennifer really did look great with the thirty extra pounds, and he had never seen her happier. He could tell she was really into her new body; she loved to look in the mirror and play with her belly and bottom.

A few days later Daryl arrived home and called Jennifer. As with her Farther she’d communicated her gain and happiness with it, so he too was expecting her to be bigger. But when he saw her he also thought she was gorgeous and insisted on taking her out to dinner.

When Jennifer went to college that fall her father, Heather and Daryl were all afraid there would be a lot of teasing from some of her old friends who would be there too. They were right; there was some, but very little - and that only a couple of skinny girls. Daryl chalked it off to envy.

Some of Jennifer’s old friends were uncomfortable with her becoming so fat, but she soon got to know a new group who also liked to eat and did not mind showing off the results. She did, not, however, continue to eat at the level she’d enjoyed at camp. She gained another twenty pounds her freshman year and another thirty over the next three, making her a truly alluring BBW

As for Heather she was surprised at her husband’s indifferent reaction and Daryl’s obvious appreciation towards Jennifer’s change.. She began wondering whether she would be better off indulging and bulging a bit herself. Over time she did gain some, which seemed to improve intimacy between her and her husband, who also gained a bit. However Heather never reached the level of her step-daughter.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not bad at all. I liked it, a little more detail and maybe some more weight would have helped!


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 3, 2013)

A bump after some editing - probably not enough to qualify for "Recent Additions"


----------

